# Lets see your Shur-Spin bicycle accessories



## birdzgarage (Aug 27, 2017)

Lots of us on here have at least one of joes killer kreations on our beloved bikes! Lets see em! I keep seeing stuff i didn't even know he made!


 

the twins are the newest addition to my collection  

 

 

 

these are the gassless radial engines i have.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Aug 28, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Lots of us on here have at least one of joes killer kreations on our beloved bikes! Lets see em! I keep seeing stuff i didn't even know he made!View attachment 667207 View attachment 667208the twins are the newest addition to my collection  View attachment 667209 View attachment 667210 View attachment 667211 View attachment 667212these are the gassless radial engines i have.




... Way KQQL! ... Joe is really creative in making each accessory a little different than the next one ... so each one is unique ...


----------



## Rollo (Aug 28, 2017)

... Here's the bomber ... and Shur-Spin radial creations that Joe crafted for me ...


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 28, 2017)

For every season, thanks Joe!


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2017)

Shur Spin #01 on a 1938 Roadmaster in Yosemite Valley, California. 2015


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 29, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Shur Spin #01 on a 1938 Roadmaster in Yosemite Valley, California. 2015View attachment 667889



The one that started it all, #1. Nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2017)

Here's another one of Joe's originals.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2017)

Not quite ready for her moment in the sun, here's one of Joe's Hula Girls.


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 29, 2017)

The alien invaders .


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2017)

Very kool uses of the accessories !!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 29, 2017)

My favorite one.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 29, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 668046



Nice,looks like a Lindberg  prop,auto accessory from the 50s! Looks kool on joes motor.i have one of those props on my klunker.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 30, 2017)

One of Joe's Korean War era F-86 Sabre Jets on my 1951 Korean War era Schwinn Hornet. My father, who was a 2nd Lieutenant Infantry platoon leader in that war praised the F-86, which provided critical air support during ground combat. This honors my dad, who passed away last January at Age 89


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 11, 2017)

Received our first batch of Shurspin gasless radial engines. We asked for a pair of aged twins and a patriotic one,  very happy to finally have our own. .....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 12, 2017)

We're loving these. ..


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 12, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> We're loving these. ..
> 
> View attachment 691252
> 
> View attachment 691253



Customized to match the paint on my Monarks...Joe workin his magic






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 12, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Received our first batch of Shurspin gasless radial engines. We asked for a pair of aged twins and a patriotic one,  very happy to finally have our own. .....
> 
> View attachment 690921
> 
> ...



DUALS ARE SOO BADASS!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo (Oct 13, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Customized to match the paint on my Monarks...Joe workin his magicView attachment 691340View attachment 691341
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




... How about a pic of that awesome Shur-Spin on your Color Flow Erick ? ...


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 13, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> The alien invaders .View attachment 668038 View attachment 668039



Is that like war of the worlds ship?


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 14, 2017)

Bike Mike said:


> Is that like war of the worlds ship?



Yes it is. Check out the original thread. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/w...ds-50s-sci-fi-movie.100151/page-2#post-654237


----------



## Wcben (Oct 14, 2017)

I have #26.... But it's just sitting on my desk... The coolest application was the stacked radials in the Bluebird that Joe did....


----------



## REC (Oct 20, 2017)

I got this bike and started to fix it up a bit.  Joe posted three "One Off's, and one of them just jumped off the screen at me. It lives where you see it in the photo now. A perfect match to the bike in my eyes!




REC


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 1, 2017)

My sons wartime CWC bike. 
His shur spin , also custom color matched for his bike by Joe.
I totally love it !!


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2017)

Here is a Shure it'll spin.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 2, 2017)

Droppin bombs.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 6, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Here's the bomber ... and Shur-Spin radial creations that Joe crafted for me ...
> 
> View attachment 667666 View attachment 667667 View attachment 667668 View attachment 667669



Came out nice that bomber

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 6, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... How about a pic of that awesome Shur-Spin on your Color Flow Erick ? ...



will do

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 6, 2017)

1953 JC HIGGINS, WITH THE JEWELED SHURSPIN TO MATCH THE TANK JEWELS...STRIPES TO MATCH THE FENDERS.




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 6, 2017)

1950 GREEN PHANTOMS CUSTOM SHURSPIN with action poops[emoji23][emoji41]









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 6, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> 1950 GREEN PHANTOMS CUSTOM SHURSPIN with action &#!^s[emoji23][emoji41]View attachment 704319View attachment 704320View attachment 704321View attachment 704322
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



with action shots not poops, haha

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo (Nov 6, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> 1950 GREEN PHANTOMS CUSTOM SHURSPIN with action &#!^s[emoji23][emoji41]View attachment 704319View attachment 704320View attachment 704321View attachment 704322
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





... Way KQQL dude! ...


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 6, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Way KQQL dude! ...



THANK YOU MY FRIEND

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Shurspin action shots. ..


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 24, 2018)

L


Thonyv1974_ said:


> Shurspin action shots. ..
> 
> View attachment 794770
> 
> View attachment 794771



Looking nice! I think Joe needs to come out with some more accessories. I know I have a little money to spend and I'm sure others do too.
'Shawn


----------

